# NEW PICS(front lip,rear lip, se-l wheels)



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

got some pics of my new shit. ALL feedback is accepted and would be really good to hear. late


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

last pic doesnt work. Looks good tho. Matches up well with the se r skirts. wanna see the rear lip


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

look absolutely gorgeous !

i so envy u now. 

lol


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I really like your body kit. Wish my b15 looked that good, . Later,
Fletch


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nice car ! good work !:thumbup: 

thats exaxtly what i wanna do to my car (almost )

... and im almost there too ...


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

car looks sweet..we all know the cloud white b14's are the best hehe


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *..we all know the cloud white b14's are the best hehe *


^^you know it ! , .. but im still happy with my green


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

I know it's just a front lip but it greatly improves the way the car looks. I love that $tillen front lip, I just wish they made some for the 98 b14, I'd get one in a heart beat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

thats really nice......


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

That kit is sweet man


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *^^you know it ! , .. but im still happy with my green
> 
> *


damn skippy


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

thats rite! white b14's rule love ur ride bro, the SE-L rims look amazing. how much did the stillen lip cost u? i like how u painted ur grille, i was thinkin about doin mine the same way.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Saw it in person on Saturday


Looking good


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

<-- very jealous (translation: great job!)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

WHITE only gets stronger and stronger.....


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

yeah,i got the se-l wheels with brand new tires for 200 bucks. the guy didnt know what he was dealin with. as for the grill. i have a 98 sentra grille painted cloud white with gunmetal mesh in the middle, the paint just didnt gloss up like i wanted it to. its for sale if anyone is interested. 40 bucks shipped. thanks for all the compliments.i will have pics of the rear soon


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

where are thos lips from?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

stillen


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

damn makes me wanna sell the r33 front bumper! nice ride man! keep it clean

Ben


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NismoB14 said:


> *yeah,i got the se-l wheels with brand new tires for 200 bucks. the guy didnt know what he was dealin with. *



thats the best way to buy things... find a clueless person


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

WHOA!!! WHITE?!!??! what am I then....the Black sheep of the group......oh I guess so.  Where the heck are all of the black b14's at.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

crazy4myb14 said:


> *damn makes me wanna sell the r33 front bumper! nice ride man! keep it clean
> 
> Ben *


 I'll pick it up....


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

nice car man, looks really good....


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Nice B14 man keep up the good work


----------

